# 19kw, 96v motor for geo metro good enough?



## AlexZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have access to a 19kw continous, 96v pancake style motor, for 1300$ cdn. I already have a geo metro 1995 shell ready to go, it weighs aout 1600lbs now, proably a bit more with 8 lead acid batts. 

Would this be possible to reach highway speeds with? and what about acceleration?

Thanks.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

What kind of motor is it? Do you have a link or anything? 19KW Continuous is a heck of a lot for a 96 volt motor. That's a higher continuous rating that an 8" ADC motor. That would be about 200 AMPs continuous, and if it's really 19KW cont then it would definitely get up to cruise highway speeds and would probably have decent acceleration too.


----------



## AlexZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is the link http://www.agnimotors.com/home/

They dont have that perticular motor on the site because its somthing new an R&D company is working on with the company from that link, and I have a friend thats leading that project, and he offered a motor to me with those specs.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

AlexZ said:


> Here is the link http://www.agnimotors.com/home/
> 
> They dont have that perticular motor on the site because its somthing new an R&D company is working on with the company from that link, and I have a friend thats leading that project, and he offered a motor to me with those specs.


If those specs are the continuous rating, than that is one great motor. It's a PM so you could get a controller with REGEN and have a very nice Geo.


----------

